# Looking for Chef business partner



## Rreyes365 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi I have an existing restaurant franchise in a very good location and want to change it to new food concept. I'm looking for a Chef as partner with his own food products and concept that we can immediately sell. I have the complete equipment, assets and money. All I need is your ideas and food expertise. Please call me if you know someone 09175901315


----------



## Mischief (Dec 13, 2018)

Rreyes365 said:


> Hi I have an existing restaurant franchise in a very good location and want to change it to new food concept. I'm looking for a Chef as partner with his own food products and concept that we can immediately sell. I have the complete equipment, assets and money. All I need is your ideas and food expertise. Please call me if you know someone 09175901315


Where are you located?


----------

